# Trẻ Sơ Sinh Khó Ngủ - Nguyên Nhân Từ Đâu?



## Serena (11/4/19)

*Khung giờ ngủ cố định.*
Giấc ngủ của trẻ sơ sinh trong những năm đầu đời đóng vai trò cực kỳ quan trọng. Những em bé khó ngủ và có số giờ ngủ ít hơn bình thường sẽ khiến nhiều bậc cha mẹ hoang mang. Vậy thì, Trẻ Sơ Sinh Khó Ngủ - Nguyên Nhân Từ Đâu? Mời các bạn cùng TATANA tìm hiểu qua bài viết dưới đây nhé!!!






_Trẻ Sơ Sinh Khó Ngủ - Nguyên Nhân Từ Đâu? | tatana.vn_​
*Nguyên nhân trẻ sơ sinh ngủ ít*
Trẻ sơ sinh ngủ ít hoặc khó ngủ có thể do nhiều lí do khác nhau. Sau đây là những lí do thường gặp và phổ biến khiến bé khó ngủ và ngủ không ngon:

*-* Bé đói: Bé sơ sinh có dạ dày nhỏ và sữa rất nhanh tiêu nên bé sẽ thường nhanh đói. Đặc biệt khi bé không được bú đủ thì khả năng bé thức giấc sẽ rất cao.

- Bé bị kích động bởi môi trường: Tiếng ồn không quá lớn hoặc ánh sáng mạnh cũng có thể khiến bé trằn trọc khó ngủ. Vì vậy, mẹ nên chú ý đặt nệm em bé nằm ở nơi yên tĩnh, giữ không gian ít tiếng ồn nhất có thể và thoải mái khi bé ngủ

- Thiếu vi chất dinh dưỡng: Bé sơ sinh bị thiếu kẽm, canxi cũng sẽ ngủ không sâu giấc, hay giật mình, bứt rứt khó chịu khi ngủ.

- Tã ướt: Tã hoặc nệm cho em bé nằm bị ướt sẽ khiến bé không thoải mái, khó chịu nên sẽ ngủ không ngon, đặc biệt việc này sẽ gây ảnh hưởn đến làn da của bé, da dễ bị rôm xảy hơn.

- Bé bị ốm: Thời tiết chuyển mùa dễ khiến bé mắc các bệnh về đường hô hấp như cảm lạnh, cảm cúm,…hoặc bé trong giai đoạn mọc răng. Khi bị ốm bé sẽ mệt mỏi, bú kém, khó

- Bé đã bị “quá giấc”: Ba mẹ không để ý và bỏ qua những dấu hiệu mệt mỏi của ví dụ như dụi mắt, ngáp, lim dim,…Khi bé đã quá buồn ngủ nhưng không được dỗ ngủ, bé sẽ chuyển sang trạng thái tỉnh táo hoàn toàn và điều này sẽ gây khó khăn cho ba mẹ khi muốn dỗ bé ngủ lại. ngủ.

- Ảnh hưởng từ thói quen của mẹ: Trong thời gian mang thai nếu các mẹ ngủ ít cũng sẽ có liên quan đến hiện tượng trẻ sơ sinh ít ngủ sau khi chào đời. Khi mẹ luôn hoạt động, em bé trong bụng cũng sẽ bị kích thích hoặc tỉnh giấc. Sau khi sinh, trẻ có xu hướng không thích ngủ hoặc rất khó để đi vào giấc ngủ. Vì thế các mẹ nên chú ý ngủ đủ giấc để hình thành thói quen cho trẻ ngay từ trong bụng mẹ nhé.






_Trẻ Sơ Sinh Khó Ngủ - Nguyên Nhân Từ Đâu? | tatana.vn_​
*Cách giúp trẻ sơ sinh ngủ ngon*
Giấc ngủ đóng vai trò rất quan trọng trong quá trình phát triển thể chất và trí tuệ của trẻ sơ sinh. Nếu bé ngủ không ngon giấc sẽ khiến bé chậm lớn, còi cọc, thấp bé, nhẹ cân… Vì vậy, bố mẹ cần tìm ra được nguyên nhân khiến bé yêu của mình khó ngủ hoặc ngủ ít, từ đó có những giải pháp khắc phục phù hợp và kịp thời. Sau đây là một số phương pháp mà các bố mẹ có thể áp dụng đối với bé yêu của mình nhé:






_Trẻ Sơ Sinh Khó Ngủ - Nguyên Nhân Từ Đâu? | tatana.vn_​
- Giúp bé nhận biết ban ngày và ban đêm: Mẹ nên mở cửa ban ngày để ánh nắng tràn vào nhà và tắt đèn vào ban đêm. Bằng cách này mẹ sẽ giúp bé phân biệt được giữa ngày và đêm để giúp bé rèn luyện thói quen ngủ đúng giờ.

- Đặt bé xuống nệm hay giường khi bé thiu thiu ngủ: Mẹ không nên để bé ngủ trên tay vì sẽ tạo thói quen xấu cho bé. Thay vào đó,  khi bé bắt đầu thiu thiu ngủ thì mẹ nên đặt bé xuống nệm,  giường. Điều này sẽ giúp bé học được cách tự ngủ mà không phụ thuộc vào mẹ.

- Cho bé ăn no trước khi ngủ: Nếu bé ăn chưa đủ no thì khả năng thức giấc nửa đêm rất cao. Vì vậy, để giúp bé ngủ ngon giấc mẹ nên cho bé bú đủ nhu cầu. Điều này cũng sẽ giúp mẹ đỡ mệt mỏi hơn vào ban đêm vì không phải thức dậy cho bé bú.

- Không gian ngủ thoải mái, thoáng mát, yên tĩnh: Mẹ nên cho bé ngủ trong phòng thoải mái, nhiệt độ phòng, đệm hay giường thích hợp và yên tĩnh. Phòng ngủ cần đủ tối để bé dễ dàng chìm vào giấc ngủ.

- Thay tã cho bé thường xuyên: Tã ướt cũng là nguyên nhân khiến bé ngủ không say giấc. Vì vậy mẹ cần kiểm tra tã cho bé trước khi ru bé ngủ.

Hy vọng qua những thông tin trên, bố mẹ đã phần nào hiểu hơn về thói quen hay nhu cầu của bé yêu, để từ đó chú ý hơn và có thể mang lại cho bé những giấc ngủ thật ngon, thật sâu, giúp bé khỏe mẹ thoải mái nhé.
 
TATANA​


----------

